# is this guy for real?



## Cirdan (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.blackdragon.co.za/content/139/39/grandmasters/​ 
What is an "8th degree Shaolin temple master" anyway??​


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 14, 2008)

WOW where can I sign up all thos edegree's andd he is still young what a true enlighting Master or Skoe or crap of ****, whichever he knows everything and still he is humble.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm always skeptical of those with multiple high ranks. 

....oh, and I've never heard of this guy either.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 14, 2008)

I found this: 





> Dr. Day is one of the original Black Dragon Fighting Society students of Dante&#8217; and has always been a member of B.D.F.S. from 1965 to present day.



Isn't Dante that guy in the back of comic books in the 80's who wore leapord print pants and sold mail-order martial arts programs?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.countdante.com/countdante.html


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 15, 2008)

check out the pictures.. hillarious ninjas!

http://www.blackdragon.co.za/gallery/137/pictures/http://www.blackdragon.co.za/gallery/137/pictures/


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 15, 2008)

Dante was indeed the man who advertised and sold his product in comics. He was years ahead of most martial arts practitioners in his thinking . Look how many today advertise and sell in publications.  He was also a man who believed in challenging others to see who was best and he was man enough to walk into a hostile environment and put his life on the line to prove his worth ( be that right or wrong in the eyes of many).

As for all the credentials the gentleman mentioned in the Op, well most say SOKE or Professor so I would have to guess he bought most of those through some Sokeship  Federation


----------



## Drac (Jul 15, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> WOW where can I sign up all thos edegree's andd he is still young what a true enlighting Master or Skoe or crap of ****, whichever he knows everything and still he is humble.


 
Try E-bay...


----------



## ppko (Jul 16, 2008)

I am more interested in Lawrence Day he studied under Don Madden I havent' met many people that have and that intrigues me.  As for the credentials I am almost to the point of where it really doesnt matter to me there will always be people that blow up there rank or whatever they can continue to do that if they wish but I will continue to do what I do


----------



## Kreth (Jul 16, 2008)

Koga Ryu Ninjitsu [sic]. 'Nuff said...


----------



## ppko (Jul 16, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Koga Ryu Ninjitsu [sic]. 'Nuff said...



I really dont know much about Koga Ryu Ninjitsu or really any Ninjitsu for that matter I know of Hatsumi and SKH thats about it


----------



## Kreth (Jul 16, 2008)

ppko said:


> I really dont know much about Koga Ryu Ninjitsu or really any Ninjitsu for that matter I know of Hatsumi and SKH thats about it


Typically, if you see it spelled ninj*i*tsu (especially in conjunction with Koga Ryu), it has to do with one of the fantasy ninjers like Ashida Kim or Ron Duncan. I don't know much about the other claims on that site, but I'd guess that they're equally shaky...


----------

